# Fog machine as a smoke tester.



## JJboy (Oct 12, 2010)

I was considering doing a smoke test to find a vaccum leak. Can I use a party fog machine? Has anyone done anything like this before or does anyone has any suggestions? 

Thanks All.


----------



## BryantS (May 26, 2009)

First off what kind of car are you dealing with? Why do you think that you have a vacuum leak?


----------



## JJboy (Oct 12, 2010)

It is 1999 Ford Contour LX with P0171. The car is running ok.


----------



## BryantS (May 26, 2009)

lean bank 1. Assuming this is a 4cylinder. If so I would check the gummyness of the pcv hose. If this is a v6 I would check to see if the imrc is working correctly.IMRC= intake manifold runner control. Lots of times also the little white clips that hold in the rods brake and fall out. You could also clean the mass air meter.


----------



## JJboy (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks BryantS. It's 4 cyl. I cleaned the MAF sensor. I can't find PCV and EGR valve. 

Please check this picture and let me know if you recognizes the parts. Thanks again. 

http://img829.imageshack.us/img829/6379/pic1zw.jpg


----------



## BryantS (May 26, 2009)

I can't remember off the top of my head where the valve is but under your hood you should have a vacuum diagram and it should tell you there. I would have told you that it wraps around under the t-stat but it doesn't look like it does on the contours. I have a 2000 zx2 with the same motor but mine is under the front right corner under or beside the exhaust manifold.


----------



## JJboy (Oct 12, 2010)

I can't find.


----------



## BryantS (May 26, 2009)

I am suspecting right behind the throttle body on the intake manifold.


----------

